# Southern Ridge atv



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

Is anyone going to southern ridge labor day weekend. i aint for sure if i wanna go there or b&b that weekend


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

They are having the meet and greet that weekend. You should try to make it if you can.


----------



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

meet and greet, are they having any big mudd races live band or anything like that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

is that stuff important to you?


----------



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

well im planning on racing somewhere and wouldnt mind listening to a good band.


----------

